# Google To Shut Down Gmail Account Of User Who Received Unsolicited Banking Info



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"However, the court has gone even further, and ordered Google to deactivate the entire account. While you can absolutely understand why the bank wants the account shut down, to protect that info, it's quite troubling that someone's email account just gets deactivated, despite them doing absolutely nothing wrong. Especially in an era when people rely on their email accounts for all sorts of important things, having a judge deactivate the account of someone who did nothing wrong seems quite problematic. Yes, the bank screwed up. And yes, lots of information was potentially exposed, but that should be the bank's problem -- and not the email recipient's."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090924/1705386309.shtml

Judge should order the bank to be shut down until it learns to use e-mail.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Google, Rocky Mountain Bank Ask Judge To Restore Deactivated Gmail Account


----------

